# Externe Festplatte - Daten futsch



## yan1 (5. September 2006)

Hallo,

Da ich es bisher nicht schaffte meine Daten wiederherzustellen versuche ich es mal hier:

Als ich heute morgen meine Externe Festplatte an meinen Laptop (Ubuntu Dapper Drake) anschloss, erkannte mein System das Dateisystem meiner Festplatte leider nicht mehr. 
Das witzige ist, dass ich meinen PC formatierte und vorher ALLE meine Daten auf diese Festplatte spielte, jetzt sinds weg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Festplatte wird bei "Computer" gar nicht mehr angezeigt. Auch bei div. anderen PC's (Windows 2000 und XP Prof. etc.) ist die Platte "weg" vom Arbeitsplatz. 

Nun schaute ich in die Festplattenverwaltung von Ubuntu und sah dass die Festplatte richtig erkannt wurde, er findet nur keine Partition auf der Platte. 

Als ich versuchte die Festplatte manuell zu mounten kam folgende Fehlermeldung: 


```
yanick@yanicklinux:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/extern -t ntfs 
Password: 
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, 
       missing codepage or other error 
       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try 
       dmesg | tail  or so
```
 
Hier http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3294 ist der Text den dmesg | tail ausgibt. 

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit die (NTFS) Partition noch zu retten, es wäre furchtbar wenn ich diese Daten verliere...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wäre wirklich extrem Dankbar wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte! 

Ich verweise noch zusätzlich auf dieses Forum: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/45911/#331211
Hier wurde schon viel gerätselt, hat leider noch nichts gebracht.. :-/

Lg, Yanick


----------



## akrite (5. September 2006)

...also extern klingt erstmal nach USB !? Prüfe doch :
- erstmal ob die HD noch Betriebsgeräusche bzw. -vibrationen macht ?
- Stromversorgung ? Besonders bei 2.5" ohne Netzteil die Versorgung über USB sicherstellen - evtl. externen, aktiven USB-Hub verwenden.
- wenn Daten wichtig, Platte ausbauen und an IDE-Port hängen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## axn (5. September 2006)

Jaja, die externen.. zum herumtragen sind sie eben nicht gemacht die Teile.. Ich hatte das Problem auch schon, zum Glück waren es nur unwichtige Daten..
Jedenfalls ist es wahrscheinlich, dass die Platte unter mechanischen Beanspruchungen gelitten hat. Habe vor Jahren mal gelesen, dass man eine Chance hat, wenn man die Platte im Ofen auf über 50° erhitzt, dann schnell einbaut und rettet falls was zu retten ist. Die Hitze schließt womöglich "kalte Lötstellen".. :suspekt: Habs nie versucht, und kenne auch keinen der es versucht hat, aber wenn alles nicht hilft, ist es besser als gleich weg schmeißen... Vielleicht noch ein bissl Sahne und Salz und Pfeffer dazu..?  

Viel Glück!


----------



## yan1 (5. September 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Jep - USB 2.0

Ja, die Platte macht noch Betriebsgeräusche, sie ist völlig in Ordnung, der PC ansich erkennt ja die Festplatte, nur die Partition (NTFS 5) leider nicht mehr, kA warum...

Ich habs schon probiert dass ich die Platte ausbaue und an IDE hänge, da tritt genau das selbe Phänomen (kA ob richtig geschrieben^^) auf. D.h. am externen Controller liegts nich - es liegt einzig und allein (in meinen Augen - bin aber auch kein Experte) an der Partition.

Ich suche eine Lösung wie ich darauf vorhandenen Daten retten kann (wenn möglich unter Linux, hab gerade kein Windows), vll. kann man ja noch die Partition bzw. das Dateisystem retten.

Das Linux Programm gpart hab ich schon drüberlaufen lassen - hat leider nicht wirklich etwas gebracht wie man an meinem Link zu UbuntuUsers sehen kann.

Und ja die Daten sind sehr sehr wichtig (ein Lehrer von mir wird mich umbringen ich hatte ihm eine Präsentation versprochen die nun futsch is... :-( )

Lg, Yanick


----------



## akrite (6. September 2006)

...da hilft dann nur noch professionelle Software wie z.B.  R-Studio Data Recovery Software um die Daten der Partition wieder herzustellen. Ist aber leider für Windows :-(

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Navy (6. September 2006)

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

Wenn das nicht hilft kannst Du es entweder bei professionellen Datenrettungsfirmen versuchen oder aber sich mit dem Verlust abfinden.


----------



## yan1 (6. September 2006)

Test Disk hab ich schon versucht - ohne Erfolg.

Mit PhotoRec (kommt aus dem selben Projekt) hatte ich mehr Erfolge. Jedoch sind nur gepackte Formate wie .rar und .zip gut erhalten (Gut ist relativ - die Namen sind nat. alle Verschwunden).

Bilder findet er auch.

Nur .exe kannst du vergessen und Textdateien sowie Word Dateien auch.

Textdateien liegen auf einmal gestückelt vor...

Ich werde mir mal http://www.data-recovery-software.net/?GGLAW050 ansehen, danke für den Link!

Lg, Yanick


----------



## Cinema4Work (26. September 2006)

Hatte gerade noch eine Idee: Meiner Platte geht es genau wie Deiner. Dat Dateisystem ist hin. Werde die Platte als Slave an den PC anschließen und ein Betriebsystem von CD-ROM starten. Wenn die Platte am System hängt bootet dat nich. Das BS ist zwar auf der Master Platte, aber die defekte Slave verhindert wohl das booten. Ich melde mich wenn es geklappt hat...


----------

